# Code: P0016, engine runs horrible



## Getz_vr6 (Mar 14, 2009)

So i drove home from work and on the last street i down shift to second the make the left turn. I turn in hit the gas and rev to about 4.5k having a little fun on the turn.... The check engine light turns on and the engine is running very very ruff now. i finish the 1/2 mile street and park the car.

I work at a performance shop, so i got a ride to work today and picked up the OBD scanner.

I got the codes: P0016 - camshaft/crankshaft position sensor correction - bank 1 - sensor A
P0304 - cylinder 4 random misfire
P0302 - cylinder 2 random misfire
P0303 - cylinder 3 random misfire

What does this mean? did i slip a few teeth on the timing chain or cam shaft ? if so that means i probably bent the valves right? and pretty much killing my engine. Or is it just that 3 coils went bad at the same time.... Im hopping for the best but im prepared for the worst. please dont let it be the worst tho...


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Coils most likely. When is the last time you changed the plugs?


----------



## euclid (Jun 16, 2003)

I had my first coil go bad on me a few weeks back - I tried to diagnose via the "listen test" where you remove each harness on top of the coil and wait for the one that doesn't make the engine run funny. This didn't work for me. What I ended up having to do was clear all my codes (because after you do the listen test all your coils will show misfire), let the error happen again and then scan it. If you get mis-fires, those are the coils you'll likely have to replace. Luckily, I only had to replace 1 so it was no big deal. Car runs great ever since.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

If one coil goes, the rest will follow. I take it you only replaced one coilpack?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Getz_vr6 said:


> *P0016 - camshaft/crankshaft position sensor correction - bank 1 - sensor A*


This code indicates it is a timing issue. See this link http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16400/P0016/000022

The timing issue will probably cause the misfires as well, so I would say this is *NOT a coil problem*, but something to do with either a bad adjuster, or incorrect timing. Jumping teeth on the timing chain on a VR6 (especially a 24v) is INCREDIBLY rare, but if one of the tensioners is broken or shot (also pretty rare on the 24v) it can happen. Also, your timing chain could be stretched enough to throw it off, necessitating replacement of the chains. (This actually happened to me, and when we took it apart all the guides were in pretty good shape.)


----------



## Getz_vr6 (Mar 14, 2009)

> The timing issue will probably cause the misfires as well, so I would say this is NOT a coil problem, but something to do with either a bad adjuster, or incorrect timing. Jumping teeth on the timing chain on a VR6 (especially a 24v) is INCREDIBLY rare, but if one of the tensioners is broken or shot (also pretty rare on the 24v) it can happen. Also, your timing chain could be stretched enough to throw it off, necessitating replacement of the chains. (This actually happened to me, and when we took it apart all the guides were in pretty good shape.)


Thats pretty much the case for me. I had to do a few other things to the car so i pulled the motor and tranny out today. I first tried to re-aline the cams and put in a new upper tentsioner and when i started the car, it skipped teeth again. (about two teeth). so i pulled the motor today and all the guides looked good. so im guessing the chains are just stretched. i ordered a chain kit and hoppfully it will fix it. 

Also all my coils are fine and i changed my spark plugs in the last 10k miles.


----------

